# Hunting on a pony?



## sj1990 (11 October 2012)

I havent been hunting since I was a child and am itching to go again! However, all my horses are showjumpers and I worry it will blow their brains! I do however have one of my ponies still, who is very fit and would love to go. 

The only problem is, I am 5'7" and he is only 14.1. Im not worried about him taking my weight as I weigh 9.5st and he caries me easily still. I am just worried i will look silly! Opinions please?


----------



## wiz07 (11 October 2012)

im 5"2 and on a 13.2  and go all day!   I dont own a horse - only the piny as I share with my daughter!  
Go for it!


----------



## arizonahoney (11 October 2012)

5' and 14hh - he has no problem keeping up with the big horses...


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 October 2012)

arizonahoney said:



			5' and 14hh - he has no problem keeping up with the big horses...
		
Click to expand...

I'm 5ft9 and have hunted a 10.2hh, and am planning on hunting my 13hander this season!


----------



## CrazyMare (11 October 2012)

I'm 5ft8 and 9st5lbs, and I take a 13.1h!

I have HUNDREDS of pictures that I'm sure you don't need to see, but demonstrate my point!


----------



## sj1990 (11 October 2012)

Thanks everyone. I feel much better now. Looking forward to it aready!


----------



## Littlelegs (11 October 2012)

I'm 5'10 & 9stone, used to hunt my 14.2 all day jumping everything. I was actually lighter too then but the extra weight isn't why I stopped hunting her. I need something sane to take daughter to her first off lr proper meet later in the season. Current candidate is a 14hh sec d, hadn't really given her size a thought.


----------



## wiz07 (11 October 2012)

I am so glad there are other pony riding adults out there. I was beginning to think I was strange


----------



## jess_asterix (11 October 2012)

I'm 5'6'' and hunt a 14.3 pony, we stay out all day and jump everything


----------



## wiz07 (11 October 2012)

Technically 14.3 is not a pony ??? Lol


----------



## LizzieJ (11 October 2012)

15hh is max height for working hunter ponies 

OP, don't worry about it - nobody will give it a thought!


----------



## chestnut cob (12 October 2012)

I'm 5ft4, 31yo and my new horse is supposedly a 15hh Connie type but in reality he's no more than 14.3hh if you're being generous.  I also used to have a 14.2hh Sec D who I hunted.


----------



## mastermax (13 October 2012)

5'2" and 8.5 stone. Have always hunted ponies. Have a look in my albums for some pics. Go for it, have fun and come back and let us know how you got on. Ponies are excellent fun x


----------



## Kallibear (13 October 2012)

I took my 14.2 ish cob out today and had a ball  I'm 5'8 and a bit over 10st. Field master commented on what a lovely pony he was and was impressed with our gate skills


----------



## ConnieLove (15 October 2012)

I'm 5ft 6" and take my 14.1 5y/o connie out. He's brilliant, has no problem keeping up what so ever, it's the breaks that are our issue at times!!


----------



## Lolo (15 October 2012)

My sister used to spend all day out on a 13.1hh welsh C- she is 5'6. She only ever got compliments and admiring glances- he was the best jumper, never stopped, was a pro with gates and would spend the whole day at the front


----------



## mirage (25 October 2012)

I'm relieved to read this.Knobberpony is a brilliant,safe hunting pony and my girls both hunt her.I'm keeping her for me once they have outgrown her and have a secret hankering to go hunting on her.I'm 5ft 7 and she is a stocky 13hh.,so I might look a bit stupid,but she is perfect for a middle aged wuss like me.


----------



## Sparkles (25 October 2012)

Go for it!!

I'm taking mine out this season...having more fun on her than I have done anything else! She jumped anything last weekend that the big hunters were also  I'm 5ft9 and she's 14.1/2hh.














Far less to fall off also!


----------



## Toffee44 (26 October 2012)

I  am going out for the 2nd half of the season on my 14.1hh. Im 5ft 6" and round about 12stone, cannot wait


----------



## dunkley (27 October 2012)

The secretary of the Cottesmore quite often hunts her children's ponies!


----------



## Mince Pie (27 October 2012)

Me on my 13.1








And on my 14.2


----------



## spotty_pony (27 October 2012)

My boy is 15hh and I am 5ft8 and 9 and a half stone. He loves being up at the front and being smaller is definitely not a disadvantage for him! 

At closing meet last season:


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (30 October 2012)

I'm also a pony rider and hoping to take pony to her first hunt this season! She's 14.2hh welsh x and I'm 5ft1 and about 10 stone so hoping she can ping the fences with the rest of the hunt


----------



## kiskadee (30 October 2012)

I am 5ft 4 and hunt a 14 hand 19 year old connemara pony.  He has no trouble staying at the front all day and when is super fit have to hack to meets about 4 miles just to take the edge off him!  He is still full of sparkle and we have just as much fun as the bigger horses everyone loves him


----------



## Sparkles (30 October 2012)

This weekend just gone


----------

